# The media gets is right for a change



## zipperhead_cop (7 May 2007)

Granted, it is Fox news, but still...
Check out this vid.  This guy is bang on.

http://wdrb.dayport.com/viewer/viewerpage.php?Art_ID=1078&Category_ID=3


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (8 May 2007)

Loved it!


Matthew.


----------



## proudnurse (8 May 2007)

Kudos to Bill Lamb for his commentary. And God Bless Officer Price for what he did that day. And due to the circumstances, why he was questioned like that for what he did that day, is definately beyond me.

Thanks for sharing ZC 

~Rebecca


----------



## medicineman (8 May 2007)

I seriously doubt (or at least hope) that these bleeding heart clowns would think twice about asking mentally challenged questions like that if THEY were the one's on the wrong end of the bad guy's pistol.

 Good luck to the copper - BTW, does anyone know what happened to the bad guy?

MM


----------



## GAP (8 May 2007)

Sometimes they DO get it right!!


PS....I don't care what happened to the bad guy, just as long as it was bad....


----------



## medicineman (8 May 2007)

GAP,

Just hoping he got smacked - would be really mad at the do gooder wannabe's if he didn't, if get my meaning.

MM


----------



## gaspasser (8 May 2007)

Bill Lamb for Governor!
And as far as the Bad guy's condition...{who really cares}he probably got off on a technicality and is sueing the city and the police department for whatever dumb crud some bleeding heart lawyer can dig up.  I stronlgy believe that many times the law protects the criminals far more than the victims.  I'm all for wrongly accused and all, but a Cop tells you to stop or he'll shot...I'd stop right quick and thank him for not shooting my butt.
My 0.02


----------

